# Vario Home - Mahlkönig Vs Rossi RR45



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Just a quick question please....

How do these grinders compare for espresso? I have a chance to swap my Rossi against Mahlkonig Vario Home....

Vario is new and Rossi has new burrs...

What do you think?

Thanks in advance, Karel


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Vario is a decent grinder but not exceptional for the price.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Vario is worth more if that helps


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am interested in what is a better grinder, not (necessarily its resale value) although I know Vario is dearer.

A friend in a coffee shop offered me a swap because he can't be grinding kilos of beans with the Vario...

Rossi is more of a commercial grinder...so put next to each other, which one will grind a better espresso and be there next year?

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Rossi, simple, but sell the vario and get an even better grinder ( that was my point)


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The Rossi, simple, but sell the vario and get an even better grinder ( that was my point)


I thought so, good idea ;-) thanks chap...


----------

